# Does anyone else feel extreme guilt about returning items to MAC?



## AudreyNicole (May 23, 2006)

Ok so last night, my sister and I went birthday shopping, and together, we spent nearly $200 on a huge amount of stuff (see our haul in the haul forum!) Anyway, I tried out all of my new goodies, and there are a few things I want to return, but I am feeling incredibly guilty because they will just toss them.   For the most part, I LOVE everything we bought with the exception of a few things.  I want to return:

* Gold Dusk pigment (it is almost identical to vanilla on me)
* Aprel Sol l/s and Pink Cabana l/s (neither color looks right on my pigmented lips)
* Gleam eyeshadow (the texture of the one I got is horrible and it is difficult to work with.  It falls in my eyes and HURTS!, even with a base for it to stick to)

I would just keep them to sell on here, but I am hoping to return them for some Lure products.  And my sister bought them for my birthday present, and I want her to know that I got something else that I wanted, not just the money.  

Does anyone else feel extreme guilt and remorse for returning stuff?  I KNOW I will not use these products though.  I shouldn't have any problems as long as I have my receipt and return within 30 days right?


----------



## Shimmer (May 23, 2006)

I wouldn't feel guilty. You got it you tried it you didn't like it and you're returning well within their return policy. *shrug* them throwing it away does suck, but meh. :/


----------



## Juneplum (May 23, 2006)

lol.. ^ "meh =/" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i say that ALL the time! the only time i felt guilty returning something is when i bought a skinfinish, got to the car & realized she had given me the wrong one, went back to exchange it, and they threw the one i returned away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all in the space of about 10 minutes from the counter to my car and back.. my heart couldn't bear to see it dumped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   other than that, i have no guilt returning an item if it doesn't work for me.. none.. i mean, i always test the product in the store, but sometimes it looks fine in the store, then when i use it at home or see it in real light, it just doesn't look right..


----------



## a914butterfly (May 23, 2006)

you shouldn't feel guilty. i do it sometimes too. if i dont like something and try to make it work and it doesn't, then i hold on to it and return it when a new collection comes out and exchange it for something that i might actually love and will work out for me. i feel it's my hard earned money and if im not going to use or enjoy it, it's a waste of my money. i know mac will destroy what im returning, but i work hard for my money and thats more important


----------



## Isis (May 23, 2006)

Nope! If you don't like it, there is absolutelly no sense in keeping it around. Besides, if you return them, that's more $$$ for you to spend on Lure


----------



## Femme Noir (May 23, 2006)

you don't like apres sol or pink cabana?? I'm in LOVE with them. i bought them out! haha. You should keep them and sell them on here, you'd probably make a killing when people can't find them anymore.


----------



## Shimmer (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_lol.. ^ "meh =/" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i say that ALL the time! the only time i felt guilty returning something is when i bought a skinfinish, got to the car & realized she had given me the wrong one, went back to exchange it, and they threw the one i returned away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my heart couldn't bare to see it dumped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL 

Thinking about it, I kinda feel bad now that they threw away an entire bottle of lily white (I think??) pigment because I was in the same situation.
I had hte money to buy both and just didn't.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 23, 2006)

i dont feel guilty i *shock horror* aren;t too bothered about the throwing away part lol im not sure why i think id rather keep my money and take back something i dont like then keep it because they might throw it away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i only feel funny about taking stuff back incase their like *sigh* we'll give u a refund if its nesseccary lol


----------



## xSundayx (May 23, 2006)

hehe don't worry about it. They should sell the returned ones on to me (at a discount!), I have no qualms with sharing


----------



## BlahWah (May 23, 2006)

Ack, I know what you mean!  Especially knowing I could sell it to someone who can't get it, or couldn't b/c it sold out or something.  But I returned Fountainbleu (it's exactly like Cornflower pigment on me, but more dull) for Tres Cher l/g and never looked back.

On the other hand, I'd love to take the items you're thinking of returning, esp. the lippies - I'm in love with those two! =P  Naw, go exchange them.  Anything to help you out w/ the Lure collection!


----------



## Wattage (May 23, 2006)

I don't think you should feel guilty if you just don't like the stuff. The only issues that I personally have when I am in that situation is like others said: the stuff just gets thrown out. That's why I never return stuff unless it is damaged. This is really just my personal preference though - I have an olympic gold in recycling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You could always hang on to it and trade for Lure stuff when it comes out, or you could sell it on here and use the moolah for your Lure stuff?

Either way, I am sure you will figure it out! HTH!


----------



## Pascal (May 23, 2006)

I NEVER feel bad to return something to MAC, because I buy so much stuff all my money goes to them so if I bought something that didn't turn out the way I thought it would then I return it. Plus I buy way more then I return.


----------



## Sanne (May 23, 2006)

I don't feel guilty as well, only one time when I bought studiofix liquid. the MA tried it on me, and it looked flawless! then next morning, I looked like an orange so I got one shade lighter. that was too light, so I took NW instead of NC, and it was lovely.
but to get there, 2 bottles where tossed....
o well I look lovely


----------



## MargaretD (May 23, 2006)

I wouldn't feel guilty but sometimes the SA's try to make you feel guilty. I bought a powder from a Shiseido counter (momentary lapse of sanity) and when I went to return it the woman was rude, rude, rude, rude!


----------



## turtle (May 23, 2006)

I always hate returning stuff, since I know they will throw them away.  If I can I will either make them work by mixing them or layering them, or I will sell them so they won't just get wasted.

I have returned things at MAC before though without a problem, just make sure it is within 30 days and you HAVE to have a receipt.


----------



## cicconeyouth (May 23, 2006)

i think it's so weird when people feel bad about returning mac stuff. it's fine, it's their policy. i'd rather them have to throw it out and for me to have product that i'm actually going to use than for it to sit unused.


----------



## Katgirl625 (May 23, 2006)

Do they throw away the unused stuff as well????
I will re-think this than, for sure.  Often times, I will go home and find something similar enough in my collection to convince me that I don't need it, and I will return.  But I've NEVER returned anything that I had even slightly used.  So, for stuff that is clearly unused - do they still throw that out?


----------



## calliestar (May 23, 2006)

I don't think that you should feel too bad for it.  I doubt MAC really loses anything off of returns...at least not a substantial amount.  It is such a shame that they just chunk it though.


----------



## Parishoon (May 23, 2006)

in general i don't feel guilty, just wasteful & that goes for other MU brands/stores as well.  So I tend to make sure it's something I definately want (i visit the counter everyday for a month
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not really, but close).  However, I live about 1hr from the nearest MAC counter & it's tiny/gets stock super later than collections come out, that i order most stuff online. 
I've bought stuff just b/c it was LE & cute, then got it and was like meh, don't love it, it was sold out, so instead of returning it, I sold it on here, and least some one who wanted on got it.


----------



## BlahWah (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katgirl625* 
_So, for stuff that is clearly unused - do they still throw that out?_

 

Unfortunately yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My guess is that from their point of view, they can't take any chances with items being contaminated so anything that comes back to the counter is tossed.  It makes sense, it just bugs me that all of it goes to waste.  That's why I hate doing it, knowing it could go to better use with someone else.  But alas, I have returned a couple items myself, both LE, but at least in exchange for other LE...


----------



## Glow (May 23, 2006)

sell the pigment. 
i dont know about the lipsticks unless you used a lip brush on them.


----------



## AlliSwan (May 23, 2006)

I try my best to unload stuff on here, MUA, or LJ, because I *do* feel guilty returning stuff to MAC, a big part of that being that they toss it. 

I have no problem returning clothing or other items (with good reason, of course)--but MAC, oh the horror! Hahaha it was with such a heavy heart that I returned the 3 liquidlast liners I bought. They flaked on me and I had what I can only consider to be an allergic reaction, and I didn't want to risk passing it to anyone else in a swap.


----------



## Brianne (May 23, 2006)

I have no problem with it - and honestly, if they had a huge problem with it, they wouldn't allow returns. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Definitely try to sell the Sundressing things here, especially the pigment - you'll fetch at least retail back.


----------



## bellaetoile (May 23, 2006)

i don't like doing it, for whatever reason. i just returned in living pink eyeshadow, because i impulse bought it, got home, and realized it looked way too similar to my 15-pan of pinks, especially when i hate pink eyeshadow, and never even wear it. still, i felt guilty returning it to the store, since it was LE, and i know it was just going to get thrown away, even though i hadn't even taken the shadow out of the box. still, youre the customer, aand you deserve to be entirely satesfied with your purchase, so its macs responsibility to ensure that, even if it means taking items back, still, i know what you mean, its hard to do sometimes, and you can't help but feel guilty. i need to work on getting over that and just suck it up and return things. because half the time, its not worth the effort of buying stuff online.


----------



## asteffey (May 23, 2006)

return them to MAC and get the Lure items you want. It will be easier on you (no shipping crap) and you will get what you want. 


test stuff out next time.


----------



## giz2000 (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_Ok so last night, my sister and I went birthday shopping, and together, we spent nearly $200 on a huge amount of stuff (see our haul in the haul forum!) Anyway, I tried out all of my new goodies, and there are a few things I want to return, but I am feeling incredibly guilty because they will just toss them.   For the most part, I LOVE everything we bought with the exception of a few things.  I want to return:

* Gold Dusk pigment (it is almost identical to vanilla on me)
* Aprel Sol l/s and Pink Cabana l/s (neither color looks right on my pigmented lips)
* Gleam eyeshadow (the texture of the one I got is horrible and it is difficult to work with.  It falls in my eyes and HURTS!, even with a base for it to stick to)

I would just keep them to sell on here, but I am hoping to return them for some Lure products.  And my sister bought them for my birthday present, and I want her to know that I got something else that I wanted, not just the money.  

Does anyone else feel extreme guilt and remorse for returning stuff?  I KNOW I will not use these products though.  I shouldn't have any problems as long as I have my receipt and return within 30 days right?_

 
Don't feel guilty...if the products didn't work for you, then take them back!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_test stuff out next time._

 
I did test out the things I bought... I used the Gleam tester, but the new one that I got had a really weird texture, almost like gritty sandpaper.  There was almost no eyeshadow on my brush when I tried it this morning.  It  was weird - almost hard and crusty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   As far as the pigment goes, they look different on my hand,  but not my eyes.  I guess cause my hand is a little more tan than than my lids.  And with the lippies, well, I tried them on along with others, and my lips get really pink after wiping all that lipstick off, so the colors I saw at the store, were not true to life on my iritated lips.  It's strange, my lips get almost cherry red if I wipe them off to change lipsticks.  I am weird I guess...


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (May 23, 2006)

<<I try my best to unload stuff on here, MUA, or LJ, because I *do* feel guilty returning stuff to MAC, a big part of that being that they toss it.>>


I feel the same way. I've hardly returned anything. Except I did recently return a L'Oreal Bronzer I bought for $12 because when I got it home it was dark as hell on me and the store display had no testers so I felt justified in my return. I've sold alot here on and ebay, etc. But it's never won me any metals, actualy quite the other way around it's probably made me more unpopular. So I say just return the stuff and don't feel bad. 

The other day I asked for 2 lustrewhite lipglasses at my local mac counter and when I got out to my car to try it on I noticed both were some other shade. I bought them back in to the store unused and they said no big deal but they still had to trash them. I was mad at them for being so careless. I told them thats why the price of MAC goes up by almost a $1 an item every single year. Now that type of carlessness does tick me off.


----------



## koolmnbv (May 23, 2006)

BTW I have returned stuff b4 that was not used and the MA said to the Manager should I restock this and the Man. said to me has it been used I said no and the Manager told the MA to restock it. They know me at that counter (nordstrom) so they know I wont lie about it. So I dont think they always toss things. Maybe the majority of the time but I saw my MA restock my return.


----------



## Becka (May 23, 2006)

I used to feel guilty about returning to MAC or anywhere else, but not any more!  Once you do it a few times it gets easier, or it did for me anyway.  Return it and use the $ for something you'll use


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 24, 2006)

Ok so here is my update!  I gave Gold Dusk and Pink Cabana a second chance and decided to keep them both.  I am really loving Pink Cabana - I don't know what I was thinking yesterday! LOL!


----------



## BlahWah (May 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_Ok so here is my update!  I gave Gold Dusk and Pink Cabana a second chance and decided to keep them both.  I am really loving Pink Cabana - I don't know what I was thinking yesterday! LOL!_

 





 Very glad to hear!  Not that you didn't have to return them, but that you're lovin' items you bought!  It's great discovering that something works for you after all and you don't have to go through the hassle of returning, and even more you've got more items to love. Yay for you!


----------



## carol (May 25, 2006)

Problem solved.

Although I do feel bad about returning, I've been more conscience about it more recently to make sure I really want something before I buy.


----------



## Georgiecat (May 25, 2006)

To date, I have never returned a product to MAC.  The only MAC I've ever bought & hated was Bare Venus lipstick. (I am way to dark to wear it;I knew that, but bought it because it was popular.) But I keep it as part of my collection.  Why? Just so I can think, "I have that."  Psycho, isn't it?  But then again, I usually like to plan out my purchases ahead of time, and tend to know what look I can expect to get out of a product.


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 25, 2006)

I feel horribly, horribly guilty returning LE items. Not because I feel bad that MAC loses money, but more because I know how hard it is for people to get what they want when items are LE and it seems so wasteful for me to return them and have them pitched when someone else could have bought them. 

Fortunately, I almost never want to return stuff since I try everything before I even request it be added to my shopping pile. Right now though, I have two lip stains that I bought last week that I hate. I don't think they'll swap well, so I just have to suck it up and return them. Oh well, that's $28 towards She Shines!


----------



## Liz (May 25, 2006)

i always recommend trying things on before buying it. 
i say if it doesn't work out for you, then return it. but we get chronic returners which sucks. i always make sure my customers are happy with their purchase and explain to them how to put it on/use it so that they don't return it.


----------



## Marcita (May 26, 2006)

I get upset with people that go and quickly buy, try it at home rather than the store, and then return. It's such a waste. If something is just plain awful (like the Gleam that hurts) then it should be returned. But I always feel guilty returning things, always.


----------



## giz2000 (May 26, 2006)

You know what REALLY sucks?  When I was at Nordies, we had two counters (one upstairs and the main one downstairs).  Say you ran into me at the upstairs counter, bought something and then changed your mind.  I go downstairs and you want to return what you just bought a few minutes ago at the downstairs counter....well, that return gets thrown away...I had that happen a countless number of times.  Isn't that terrible?


----------



## pinkfeet (May 26, 2006)

Extreme guilt? Nope, not even regular guilt, sorry. I might keep things if I had a huge expendable cash income but I dont so if I change my mind - back it goes, LE or not, sorry! 

And if its unused and they toss it or send it back to the companye then its their own fault. 

All cosmetic companies should SEAL their products so they know for sure if an item has been tampered with and then they will know if they can put it on the shelf, maybe it wont be 100% but it would be close and then they can feel safer to restock it, about a product that doesnt look used and to not stock a product they are unsure about like liquids etc. Esp for other stores who dont use this policy of tossing everything that is returned.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 4, 2006)

if i worked at mac i would totally go through the trash lol


----------



## channierose (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_if i worked at mac i would totally go through the trash lol_

 

i know, i always wondered if i could figure out where and when they threw things out.  that way, i could totally wait creepily in the back of the mall and when they come out, just grab the bag and run


----------



## User67 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a question. I don't feel guilty about returning things, because that's the whole reason I shop dept. stores. Because even if you test something in the store, you really won't know how you like it until you have worn it for a day especially when it comes to foundations & things like that. Anyway, my question is when you return things does it look bad on the MA that sold it to you? Like if she gets commision on things she sells, does the commision get taken away if someone returns something they sold? That I would feel guilty about, because I love all my MAC ladies & would hate to ever make them look bad.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

At the Nordies I worked at, they RTV'd (return to vendor) the returns...but we did get to distribute the testers that were used during the seminars amongst us (and some were totally brand new!)...normally, those testers would have been RTV's as well...I got a ton of pigments and PRO brushes that way.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 4, 2006)

I felt bad returning the two natural MSFs the other day, along with prep+prime for your lips. If it didn't come to $85 all together, I would've kept them. 

The MA who gave me my money back would always crack jokes and stuff with me, but was so cold when I returned them.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Aug 4, 2006)

Well I have to say it makes me actually happy to see that you guys feel guilt about returning stuff (I really do mean that nicely) because it means that you actually take into consideration that product is getting wasted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .  However, sometimes it is necessary to return.  I think that in retail, we just don't like for people to return something because they spent too much money in the first place, I know when you get to the counter you want everything, so you splurge and then maybe realize you can't afford it.  So wait and get it when you can afford it, I know that can be hard though with all the LE items.  Also keep in mind, each artist has a sales quota that they have to meet daily/weekly/monthy/anually and returns and one item sales can ruin this for artists.  I guess what I'm saying is I think it's great that everyone takes such considerartion when returning-because sometimes you just have to.  Artists understand, just be patient and polite when you're there and nobody will be cold (they should be nice no matter what though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Everyone is sooo thoughtful, I think it's great


----------



## princess (Aug 5, 2006)

I only done returns twice, both were stuff bought on impulse, and I'm glad I did... since I returned for something that I really want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't feel guilty, I will feel worse if those stuff were hanging around when I know I wouldn't use it. Plus it's money after all...


----------



## aziajs (Aug 5, 2006)

I feel guilty when I return something because I can't afford it.  I have actually been alot better about that lately.  Anyway, I don't feel guilty when something just doesn't work for me or doesn't look right.  When you try something on in the store and it looks great but when you get home it looks like shit there is a problem.  Also, because I have been pressured on more than one occasion to buy things, if it goes back I don't really care.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 5, 2006)

i wouldnt feel guilty cos i only pick out stuff i like


----------



## Lalli (Aug 5, 2006)

if i bought something like a msf and is le and out of stock within hours and i returned i would feel abit sad coz its going to waste ive never really returned anything. i wont buy anything unless i can afford it hence only when ive saved up my monthly mac allowance i will go near a mac store. i always try stuff out es's arent a issue and pigments as i love diff colors


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_if i worked at mac i would totally go through the trash lol_

 
OMG....If I could figure out WHEN the MAC counter throws out their trash and which bin it was in..........LOL!  (j/k, of course!)


----------



## VeronikaJ (Aug 5, 2006)

MAC sends all their returns and damages back to MAC Corporate headquarters.  They don't actually go directly in the trash, but who knows what they do with them at Corporate.


----------



## User67 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeronikaJ* 
_Also keep in mind, each artist has a sales quota that they have to meet daily/weekly/monthy/anually and returns and one item sales can ruin this for artists.  I guess what I'm saying is I think it's great that everyone takes such considerartion when returning-because sometimes you just have to.  Artists understand, just be patient and polite when you're there and nobody will be cold (they should be nice no matter what though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Everyone is sooo thoughtful, I think it's great_

 
Okay, so it does reflect badly on them when we return stuff. They lose the sale. I already told myself recently that if I don't totally LOVE something I won't buy it, I will be sure to be even more careful now.


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't usually feel bad if I return things to MAC. Almost any time I purchase something, I know exactly what I want when I walk in the store and the make-up artist doesn't have to spend any time with me so I'm a very easy sale. I tell them what I want, they ring me up, and that's about it. I do usually try and make something work for me before I bring it back because I do understand that they work on commissions and have to meet quotas but I won't keep something that I know I'll never use.


----------



## barbiebelt (Aug 7, 2006)

i would be surprised if the girls who work at the counter dont help themselves to some of the trash?? of course i dont know this for fact for mac, but i worked for lancome and we only trashed it if it had been used.....mascara always trashed but we had to sent back to lancome too, but........that doesnt mean that there wernt a few things to go home with us every now and then. and when i worked for estee lauder i was the business manager and i had to actually throw the stuff in the trash there (so it didnt go back) we used the returns for contests at the counters alot, of course alot of it went in the trash....obviously lipstick.......no way were we using it.....but like bottles of brand new pleasures.........duh, we took it....as a matter of fact i usually made testers out of the perfumes because they got stolen all the time. and at estee lauder they make their testers out of their inventory.  AS for the feeling bad......yes if you do a return it will take a sale away from that makeup artist, and yes they have sales quota's to make but, i know myself that when i did a make over on someone and they bought every thing i put on them (maybe $450) that when they said they wanted it all they had no idea it would be that much......and i know sometimes they had buyers remorse and took it back (to another counter of course because they are too embarassed) i totally expected it when i did a huge makeover like that....so i say dont feel bad, if you buy it and you dont like it take it back......look how much mac we all buy and love and keep, so every now and then if you hate something then take it back, of course this is just my opinion! barbiebelt


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 7, 2006)

Last year a few people at counters told me that they don't throw unused items away, more of them said they do.  So, yes I do feel a slight guilt about returning items (because yes they are tossed), but I get over it.  Department Store cosmetics are too expensive to take the loss (yes, I do often) , it's not like it's a $3 Milani product.  I want my $ so that I can buy something that I will really enjoy.

I have been trying to sell Used & New items, but it's not easy, even when you are not making a profit.  I am successful sometimes, but I often take a loss. Why should I continue to take the  $ loss, plus the loss of time that I invested in trying to re-sell it.

I'm not sure if these items are always thrown away.  A MAC MU told me they go to a sale where they get things for like $2-3 dollars.  Plus another MU told me that sometimes they use the returns as store samples.


----------



## lvgz (Aug 8, 2006)

they throw the returned items away? i thought they saved them as used them as testers. sucks. well im about to return nocturnelle, and i dont feel guilty. it IS a waste but i rather get a shadow i LIKE. i feel bad for the artist selling me the stuff, but i just haev too much makeup i dont use lying around to buy more.


----------



## divaster (Aug 8, 2006)

I do feel kind of bad when I return things, because I feel guilty for not taking enough time to really make up my mind while I was there. The good news for the MA when I go return it is that I almost always walk out with more stuff than I returned, so they are still getting a sale!


----------



## charismaticlime (Aug 8, 2006)

I did at first when I saw this thread, but after reading a couple of other posts, I don't feel as guilty as before (I'm going back to MAC to return an eyeshadow duo from the A Muse collection and get something else).


----------



## nenalinda27 (Aug 8, 2006)

I wouldn't feel guilty about returning it.  Estee Lauder has a store at their warehouse that is available only to employees and their friends and families.  Alot of the items they sell are returns.  Same goes for the CCO stores. Also my friend used to work at prescriptives and she said they would re-sell the item as long as it wasn't used.


----------



## Ada (Aug 8, 2006)

I have never returned anything to MAC. I buy tons of stuff and occasionally I end up with something that doesn't work for me or that I change my mind about-- but I will give those items away to friends and family or swap them. I'm not against returning things, but I would feel guilty returning an eyeshadow because I was too dumb to remember that i already had three at home just like it! I WOULD return any product if I had a reaction to it or if it broke me out. I would return foundation/concealor if it was the wrong color (because that's the MA's fault for not being able to match me correctly). And also if I had a really pushy MA who talked me into buying something that I really didn't want. But other than that, I don't want perfectly good makeup to go to waste, so I don't return it.


----------

